# Henry Wilkinson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 10, 2008)

Henry Wilkinson is a name that should be more well known amongst Puritan-lovers. It represents three men, two of whom were Westminster Divines, the only father-son pair of Westminster Divines, so far as I can recall. 

Henry Wilkinson, Sr. (October 9, 1566 - March 19, 1647) was a noted minister and author of a Catechism and _The Debt-Book, or a Treatise upon Rom. xiii.8_. He was a Westminster Divine (Larry Holley says that he was the oldest (76) divine named to the Assembly (_The Divines of the Westminster Assembly_, p. 362), although Reid says "it is said that he spent the most part of his time among his parishioners, by whom he was exceedingly beloved and revered" (_Memoirs of the Westminster Divines_, Vol. 2, p. 248). 

Henry Wilkinson, Jr. (sometimes called "Long Harry" or "Senior") (March 4, 1610 - June 5, 1675) also served in the Westminster Assembly. Prior to that he preached a sermon against "lukewarmness" that incurred the wrath of the Royal party and caused him to be suspended from his pulpit but was restored by the Long Parliament. He was ejected from his pulpit for nonconformity in 1662. He contributed three of the famous Cripplegate Morning Exercise sermons: 1) _Wherein are we endangered by Things lawful?_; 2) _What is it to do all we do in the Name of Christ? And how may we do so?_; and 3) _The Pope of Rome is Antichrist_. 

Henry Wilkinson (not related to the other two, sometimes called "Dean Harry" to distinguish him from the others) (1616 - May 13, 1690) was the author of _Three Decades of Sermons_, "a learned Latin disseration" (James Gilfillan, _The Sabbath Viewed in the Light of Reason, Revelation, and History_, p. 149) on the Sabbath (_Brevis Tractatus de Jure Diei Dominicae_, 1654), and other works.


----------

